# Just some pics of the goaties on Sat.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Just some random pics of the goats on Saturday. They are enjoying these nice days, but so am I. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Love the pictures. The one picture where she has her nose in the air, that is adorable. She is very proud of herself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute...  ...they are definitely enjoying the warmth of the sun...... :sun:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks the one with the nose in the air is a he lol. He is very proud of himself, he thinks he is hot stuff. Gorgeous little buck, will be sad when I have to sell him here in a few weeks. He is my first home bred buck that will carry my herdname. Is a doll baby.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They really do appear to be enjoying themselves! How cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so stinking cute!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Very pretty goaties! That lil B & W buckling is just too cute!

Deb Mc


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

awww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! look at 'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha! he looks like he is trying to play hide-and-go-seek with you in that third pic

very very very cute!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Joanie they are just to adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

What cutie-pies! I love nubian kids...their ears are so huge compared to the rest of them! :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Cute, pretty, and handsome. The pic at the base of the tree with the flowers-very awesome. :thumb: Goats all looking super!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I love the pics. Congrats on such cuties.


----------

